# Er11 Collets and edgefinders?



## CrackedConceptz (Apr 6, 2015)

So im looking for a edge finder for my er11 collet. 
Anyone have any idea's where I can find one?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's one that's 1/2". They have a bunch more, various diameters, various prices.

Brown & Sharpe 599-792-21 Audible Edge Finder, 1/2" Shank x 0.200" Head Diameter: Precision Measurement Products: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I looked for an ER11 compatible edgefinder a while back and it seems they only come in 1/2" diameter or larger. ER11 only goes to 1/4" diameter. It kind of makes sense with the need for a spring or magnet in the center of the diameter.

Post here if you do find one for ER11.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Call Ron at Precision Bits (Think & Tinker) - - 719.488.9640. If he doesn't have one, I'm sure he'll know where to find one, if it exists.

HJ


----------



## kd7mci (Nov 28, 2018)

*er11 collets for edgfinder*

go to techniksusa 
part number 04211-1/4


----------



## kd7mci (Nov 28, 2018)

msc has them


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That thread was from 2015, KD, but good info anyway. 
Welcome, by the way!


----------

